# Anxiety induced DP/DR



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

How many of you have Depersonalization that started with constant anxiety? Due to worrying and my anxiety disorder I've had DP all my life since 13.

Anxiety and concentrating on the symptoms make it worse.

Most cases of DP start with constant high anxiety and negative thoughts.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

True, but how to avoid the anxiety? We all need to figure out how to survive, and it's a freaking dog-eat-dog world out there.

The only way I've ever figured out how to not be anxious is to just stop caring...but not caring about anything, including work, friends, relationships...what the hell is there to live for?


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

My therapist gave me a book saying the same thing. We choose to care too much about many things that are not relevant to us. When I start ruminating on certain things I end up with anxiety again. We have to learn what's the most important to care about and leave the little stuff out. It's very difficult for me too. Have you tried getting ACT which is Acceptance and Commitment Therapy? Just look it up to see what it's about.

Another very beneficial way to lessen anxiety is learning guided mindful meditation. I have CDs I play while I meditate but can't procrastinate about doing it or nothing works. It stops your mind from all the overthinking so we can feel more relaxed.


----------

